

News website with assets for the taking - KDDS

A local news website with valuable licenses to use content and IRS 501(c)(3) status needs a new captain.  Has potential.  Online six years.
======
dpods13
I'd like to know more, but have no way of contacting you privately. Please put
your email in your bio so I can send you a message

~~~
KDDS
Done

